# Connecter Internet Itouch via cable



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Chez les parents de ma copine, nous recevons internet par un bon vieux cable et un Modem sans Wifi et le portable ne permet de pas de créer de réseau ad-hoc wifi pour le partager (restrictions administrateur car portable du boulot)

Il me parait intéressant d'avoir Internet sur l'Itouch pour synchroniser quelques apps cydia et mettre des highscore de jeux sur le net.

Je me retrouve donc avec un PC qui possede internet et a coté un Itouch pret a recevoir le net, mais pas moyen de creer de liaison wifi entre les deux.

Est-il possible d'imaginer les voir communiquer et partager la connexion via cable USB ou tout autre moyen?

Je vous remercie de me retirer cette epine du pied!


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2009)

Non, impossible de partager ne connexion avec un fil entre un PC et un iPod touch.

Tu n'as pas la main sur le PC ou c'est qu'il n'a plus de WIFI.

Dans le dernier cas, une clef USB wifi pourrait aller non?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Non, impossible de partager ne connexion avec un fil entre un PC et un iPod touch.
> 
> Tu n'as pas la main sur le PC ou c'est qu'il n'a plus de WIFI.
> 
> Dans le dernier cas, une clef USB wifi pourrait aller non?



Mes dernieres recherches tentent à prouver le contraire:

http://www.iphonegen.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?id=10650

Malheureusement, rien de bien concret que je pourrais faire fonctionner.
Mais je vois qu'énormément de monde se pose la même question que moi!


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2009)

Attention, je n'ai jamais dit qu'en bidouillant c'était impossible. C'est juste pas simple.

Bien sûr que ce genre de manipulation est faisable avec beaucoup de connaissance et de temps. Mais je ne sais pas si tu possèdes ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Mais je ne sais pas si tu possèdes ça



Venant de n'importe qui d'autre, j'aurais pris cela méchemment lol... Mais venant de toi, je prends ca a la rigolade..

La clef wifi n'irait pas car le problème est le même: l'ordi du boulot (Win XP) ne peut pas partager internet en créant un réseau Wifi ( restrictions administrateur)

J'aimerais donc faire "passer internet par le cable" pour synchroniser mes mails


----------

